# Mouth Rot/fungus Or Bacterial Disease



## michaelgillen2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure what is on my piranhas I thought it was from feeding a small 2 inch crayfish and they got pinched but now i think its much worse than that. On one it takes up half of the inside of his mouth. Hers a pic and youtube video sorry about quality. They look like warts and one has it on his fin. Please comment and let me know what to buy to treat this. It is on 4 or 5 of them
Water paremeters are
150g fluvalfx5 12 4-5" Reds

pH7.4
Ammonia .10ppm
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 80-160 ppm
Water temp 79-80


----------



## michaelgillen2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well petstores gonna close soon so I guess im gonna buy some pima and melafix since no one replied


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Malafix will help. Crays are bottom dwellers are not very clean. I wouldn't feed them crays again.


----------



## michaelgillen2 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've only fed them one live crayfish just to see what they would do. They would try to get but it pinched them. Next day I woke and saw 2 claws in tank. I'm assuming he didn't escape lol. At first I thought it might have swelled up from being pinched but ive seen more spots since the feeding so now I'm a little worried but hopefully this melafix and pimafix works they said to alternate them for a week. I added the melafix and about 5 mins later they lost most of there red so I'm sure they are feeling it. I'll tell ya what taking care of P's is no joke lots of hard work, research, money for conditioners food meds. But buying stuff for my P's is just like when im at the bar. Dont matter how much I spend I'm cool with it and don't think twice. It's funny cus ill be at the grocery store or gas station and be trying to save money. Mad props to all you guys on here. Thanks for all the help seems like one thing after the next but im getting it. =)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Believe me, I've spent over 3k on piranhas and tanks in the past. Had to get rid of all when I moved. It's just like any hobby that you enjoy and don't mind putting in the money and effort.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

i wouldve added a little salt, bump up the temp some, also your perameters are off,your nitrates really high and your reading ammo, i would do some water changes, because the quality of the water isnt helping your situation either.thats just my opinion though


----------

